# Swaps for vivs or something



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Iv just been thinking (Dangerous time) I have built hundreds of Viv's all different sizes. I want more reptiles to my collection and you some of you may wan't a Viv but you might have to sell of some of your Hatchlings or slim down you collection. Well my idea is you tell me what you want and what you will give for it (IE reptiles) not money. And I will build it and swap you. But please don't think 1 hatchling corn will get a hole bank of Viv's as I also know the value of reptiles and Viv's as I have built enough. delivery poss for cost of petrol .
Please let me know if a good idea or bad idea

This is a couple iv built in the past SORRY FOR THE QUALITY OF THE PICS


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Im after a bank of vivariums around 4ft long with one main viv at the bottom and then split into 2ft ones for middle and top can offer chinese water dragons.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Can you please pm me a pritty pic also what do you want in the vivs Lights , Heat mats or owt else thanks.....Brian

Also are these the same water dragons that you was selling a while back for £30 each.........Brian


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

If iv not replyed to anyone please let me know thanks....Brian


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

pm sent: victory:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

And Back


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Indeep you viv you can pick it up sat or sun please just let me know ( still got air vent's to put in









As you ask 31 x 18 x 18 60 watt spot 10x12 H/mat ........Brian


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

they look well built gl with selling in the future! (how much is something like that?


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

This has just cost Indeep equivalent to £115

But im having some hatchling corns from him :lol2: instead of money
And he only asked yesterday for it Now that aint bad


----------



## bee pampered (May 22, 2007)

Brian is sunday ok


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

can u e mail me a pic of any big vivs u have done?? and what air vents u using??
Looking forward to seeing you on Tuesday! lol

sam


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

*So Far*

I put glass runners on last night ordered toughened glass this morning glass ready monday but a pic so far


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks great....My boas will love it!!!
See u tuesday! God only knows how its gonna fit through the porch...:grin1:

sam


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Sam&Si said:


> Looks great....My boas will love it!!!
> See u tuesday! God only knows how its gonna fit through the porch...:grin1:
> 
> sam


You got a porch iv only got a peugeot 206


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Oh.....not gonna fit in there!!!! 
will have to flat pack it....

sam


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Brian - PM Sent, VERY interested.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Replyed


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

wheres silsden?


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

kennedykrew said:


> wheres silsden?


 This side of skipton far side keighley


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

sam you bugger, i was just about to say if your interested in getting some vivs let me know and i could get some too, and we could have them delivered at the same time to split the cost, but i guess im too late, booo


----------



## bee pampered (May 22, 2007)

I got a viv from Brian last week and it is all he said it would be and more I can say I will be buying from him again his vivs are second to none...

He his the man for viv's...........Thanks


----------

